

54-Year Old School Teacher First To Be Kicked Off The Internet In France - d0ne
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110724/01212715219/54-year-old-school-teacher-who-doesnt-know-how-to-download-movies-first-to-be-kicked-off-internet-france.shtml

======
gcb
how long until companies start to offer wifi securing services, and sending 2
strike notices to all elderly homes?

... worked well for AOL.

